# Remote access problem, dish website says 722 is offline?



## RollTide1017

The remote access page on dishnetwork.com reports that my 722 is offline but, my the 722 says it is connected online in the broadband setup menu. The ip address is correct for my home network and I can even access the DishOnline features from my 722 but the website still says offline for remote access.


----------



## juergen99

I am having the same problem. My receiver says that it is online. I have downloaded a free video to the receiver over ethernet. I have called Dish and the rep admitted that he did not know much about remote access because it is new. We went through a bunch of routine troubleshooting things (reboot router, reset receiver, check cables, etc.). He said that it might be the site and try again later. In addition to the Dish site I also tried dish.sling.com with the same results. Have you got it working?


----------



## ShapeShifter

Don't know what to say... just tried it and both 612s are online and talking.

I've never bothered to configure my 722 for remote access. Maybe this is an issue only with 722s?


----------



## MrC

Did either of you who are having trouble quit and restart your browser?


----------



## juergen99

MrC said:


> Did either of you who are having trouble quit and restart your browser?


Yes, I also tried Firefox and IE. I even called two different people and had them login to my account from their home with the same result. I bypassed my router all together by plugging the data cable directly into my cable modem to rule out the router. Under Installation, Diagnostics, Analysis, Send Status I get "Call Out Successful". I spent another hour over the phone with another Dish rep with no luck. They are going to send me a home plug network adapter but I don't see how that will work any better.


----------



## MrC

OK, the reason I asked about browser restart, was that I had the same problem. I had to connect to the sling site, logout of the site, then I could login and connect. I think it was a cookies issue.


----------



## jbeas5

OK I think i know what the problem is and i am not happy to say that I DO NOT think dish is trying to fix the problem. If you press you menu button 2 times you should get a system info screen. look at the reviver CA ID number see if it matches what is says on dish online but dont worry about the -XX. My guess would be that if you are not able to use the remote access your receiver starts with a R01XXXXXXXX-XX and you will find online it will look like R00XXXXXXXX-XX . If you are finding this to be the case or not the case please post something letting me know.


----------



## Ron Barry

Have you tried to access it through dish.sling.com?


----------



## jbeas5

Yes i have. if you look at the page where you can add a receiver you are not able to enter the R01 they have if fixed to start with a R00. Is your 722 working? If so what does you Id number start with?


----------



## MrC

FYI: our two "R00..." 722s are working.


----------



## jbeas5

the new receivers are all starting with the R01 I called dish to see if they can over ride this and get it in to the system right. No luck with that... They also could not give me any clue as to when they might be able to fix this problem. Sucks having brand new stuff when all the testing has not been done.


----------



## juergen99

Mine is a 722k with R01. I noticed the 00/01 difference and wondered the same thing. It would be interesting to know if any R01 receivers are working.


----------



## rddvls1999

I just got my new 722 last Thursday, and I too have the same problem (my box can shows as being connected, I can ping it, my router sees it, I was even able to setup a reservation on my router to make sure it always got the same IP address), but when I try to access the remote site, it shows as being offline. My receiver # also starts with R01. I called customer support, and they went through the usual bs before being told that I should call my ISP. Nevermind the fact that I have tried this from home, from my neighbors DSL, from my work network, from my works DSL line, as well as from multiple computers (WinXP pro to Vista Enterprise). They seriously need to fix this!


----------



## jbeas5

I agree and they need to fix this ASAP. I did not know that we were paying for mistakes. I did talk them in to a $10 credit because of this. Maybe if we all start asking for the $10 credit it will get a little more attention. I plan to call several time a week bothering them. Like on my drive home from work would be a great time. I know what the problem is now and there is no reason to be in front to the tv.


----------



## jbeas5

Looks like they may be trying to fix it!


----------



## juergen99

I think I might have a solution (from a post in another forum). Press Menu, 6, 1, 8 to get to broadband setup. This is where it gets weird. At this point my receiver shows two options (0 Cancel, 1 Network Setup). Press 2 anyway and you get a dialog for giving your receiver a nickname. When that is done Press 3 to get a Web Activation dialog. It will give you a number then it tells you to go to dish.sling.com/activate in the next 15 minutes. I then go to the site and it says "Dish Remote Access is unavailable. We are currently upgrading the site. " !?!? I think I finally have a solution but the website is down.


----------



## jbeas5

Yea i have seen that it was down. But when it comes back up and if my 722 is not working i will be trying your idea. thanks for the tips!


----------



## juergen99

It was up a few minutes ago so I called my son and he went through the 'secret hidden' menus and gave me a number to use on the sling site. I went to the site and entered the number and it wen to a new page. It had a progress bar and said it was trying to connect to my receiver. It also listed my receiver with a number that wasn't quite my R01- number and it said it was offline. Nothing was happening so I started over but it said the account was invalid. I guess the 15 minute timer timed out. I call my son again to get a new number. I go back to the site and it is down again


----------



## juergen99

I'm in!  Try it before it goes down again


----------



## Jperham

juergen99 said:


> I think I might have a solution (from a post in another forum). Press Menu, 6, 1, 8 to get to broadband setup. This is where it gets weird. At this point my receiver shows two options (0 Cancel, 1 Network Setup). Press 2 anyway and you get a dialog for giving your receiver a nickname. When that is done Press 3 to get a Web Activation dialog. It will give you a number then it tells you to go to dish.sling.com/activate in the next 15 minutes. I then go to the site and it says "Dish Remote Access is unavailable. We are currently upgrading the site. " !?!? I think I finally have a solution but the website is down.


That just worked for me!!! Thank you!


----------



## jbeas5

worked for me also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job


----------



## l8er

My vip722k shows offline at both the Dish Network and Sling web sites. Network status in the menu shows "Connected". My 722k is an R00 box. If I press 3 as listed above (in the Broadband menu area), it says "Processing the activation request" and then "Failed to activate receiver. Please try again later". I'm not offered an activation code.


----------



## Jperham

l8er said:


> My vip722k shows offline at both the Dish Network and Sling web sites. Network status in the menu shows "Connected". My 722k is an R00 box. If I press 3 as listed above (in the Broadband menu area), it says "Processing the activation request" and then "Failed to activate receiver. Please try again later". I'm not offered an activation code.


That actually for once sounds like a network issue on your end. Have you tried renewing the DHCP config in the broadband menu? If so, when it receives an IP address can you ping it from a computer on your network?


----------



## l8er

Jperham said:


> Have you tried renewing the DHCP config in the broadband menu? If so, when it receives an IP address can you ping it from a computer on your network?


 Yes and Yes.


----------



## jbeas5

is your DNS #s coming from your router or your ISP? If they are coming from your router i would bet that you problem is that. Most new routers come pre-configured to host a standard DNS #. But most also have an option to use the ones set by your ISP or let you manually put them in.


----------



## l8er

jbeas5 said:


> is your DNS #s coming from your router or your ISP? ....


 ISP. Thanks.


----------



## david_jr

I was having the same problems as some here getting 722 to connect. Followed steps outlined above. Found out home plug connection was reporting poor, unplugged from surge suppressor and improved to excellent connection. Followed the steps outlined on going to sling sight with authorization code from receiver and got connected finally. Then grid would only show my local channels and nothing above that. So I logged out. 
Then when I tried to log in again it said my receiver was off line again. Am I still doing something wrong? Do I have to get an authorization code each time I want to connect? This seems much harder than it should be.


----------



## jbeas5

No it should stay connected. I had the same problem as the grid thing you are talking about but it was all spanish stuff. You need to play around there is some where to change all that. I am looking but not able to find it again. If i do i will post again with how to fix that.


----------



## david_jr

Thx. I am going to try to connect again tonight to see if it is still offline.


----------



## david_jr

I went to Dish and tried to connect and got this message:

We’ve noticed that your receiver is not actively connected to the Internet. Please check to make sure that you have a broadband connection plugged into the back of your receiver. 

Click here to refresh the connection if your status is showing OFF LINE below. 

If your connection is still showing "Off Line" try the following: 

Retest your connection on your DISH DVR 
1. With your DISH Network remote, press Menu - System Setup - Installation - Broadband Setup - Network Setup 
2. Select Retest Connection and verify that the connection status says "Connected Online" on your DISH DVR screen 

Now that your DISH DVR is connected, click here to refresh the connection to the DISH Remote Access. 

Still not connected? Please click here for our interactive tool, ASK DISH, for detailed install and troubleshooting help. Just type keyword “Broadband” to get help as well as DISH Network options for Internet Service. 



Will recheck my connection when I get home in the morning.


----------



## bootman

I just got installed and had this very issue.
Tech support did verify that the problem is on their end.
I was able to register my 722 on the sling service and schedule recordings but the other dish page still reports the unit as being offline.


----------



## david_jr

Ok I checked my receiver when I got home and it was indeed not connected. I had to do a reset to reconnect it. I suspect that the problem may be that my son unplugged our homeplug unit to let it cool off. Once the connection was reset I can now get into my account at least for now. Thanks for all the tips here. It helped me a lot.


----------



## david_jr

Seems to be working fine as I set two recordings from work last night and they recorded without incident.


----------



## rcwood0215

Well, I got the sling option to work. I still show offline on the official Dish Site. I also noticed that my DISHOnline feature does not work. If I click on Dish Entertainment or any of the menu items, I continually get "Processing your request", but I never get a list of movie or tv show choices. Anyone else having this problem with DISHOnline or is it just me.

My box is a VIP 722K and it is connected via Ethernet/Home Plug. I have assigned the box a static IP address and opened up some ports on my router (80 and 443). Not sure what else to do. Dish customer completed a request to have this looked into by the engineers, but she told me that they would not contact me back if they found an issue or not. What a joke. Anyway. I have noticed on DishOnline that I now have movies showing in the We Recommend area, but if I click on these it simply says "Processing your request" and I still get nothing. Could this be a speed issue? Is there a way to test the speed to which the box has connected to the network?


----------



## bootman

rcwood0215 said:


> Well, I got the sling option to work. I still show offline on the official Dish Site. I also noticed that my DISHOnline feature does not work. If I click on Dish Entertainment or any of the menu items, I continually get "Processing your request", but I never get a list of movie or tv show choices. Anyone else having this problem with DISHOnline or is it just me.
> 
> My box is a VIP 722K and it is connected via Ethernet/Home Plug. I have assigned the box a static IP address and opened up some ports on my router (80 and 443). Not sure what else to do. Dish customer completed a request to have this looked into by the engineers, but she told me that they would not contact me back if they found an issue or not. What a joke. Anyway. I have noticed on DishOnline that I now have movies showing in the We Recommend area, but if I click on these it simply says "Processing your request" and I still get nothing. Could this be a speed issue? Is there a way to test the speed to which the box has connected to the network?


It's not just you. I'm having the same issue.
If sling works, then you can pretty much rule out an issue with your network.


----------



## Wilf

"My box is a VIP 722K and it is connected via Ethernet/Home Plug. I have assigned the box a static IP address and opened up some ports on my router (80 and 443)."

I don't know about the 722K, but the 722 requires DHCP to work.

Wilf


----------



## bootman

Wilf said:


> "My box is a VIP 722K and it is connected via Ethernet/Home Plug. I have assigned the box a static IP address and opened up some ports on my router (80 and 443)."
> 
> I don't know about the 722K, but the 722 requires DHCP to work.
> 
> Wilf


I wonder why assuming the correct gateway and subnet is used?


----------



## jasonrn2000

Don't know if this helps anyone... I was having the same issue, I went to the box to perform the above mentioned steps and noticed the box must have rebooted overnight or something. All the front panel lights were off and I had a notice on my screen telling me to connect to a broadband connection. I acknowledged the message which woke the box up. All was now fine. I can log in. - good thing I'm at home and not on vacation.

Jay


----------



## magohn

Wilf said:


> "My box is a VIP 722K and it is connected via Ethernet/Home Plug. I have assigned the box a static IP address and opened up some ports on my router (80 and 443)."
> 
> I don't know about the 722K, but the 722 requires DHCP to work.
> 
> Wilf


Thanks for this Wilf - My 722k worked perfectly over the net and then I interfered and assigned it a static IP and lost the connection - just reverted back and all is well again. Much appreciated.

Magohn


----------



## Corr Performance

yep, i just got off my lazy bum and went to the dish site to see if it worked and it did. Its been connected for the past four months to the switch and just yesterday we were fooling around with it controlling it through the net. I was hoping to be able to see my shows that i recorded, online. That would have been the bomb.


----------



## onedge1977

I am now on my 3rd VIP722k DVR system from Dish Network.

I can log into the remote access feature and access my box, but for some reason... ALL my local channels do not show on the grid. When 1st logging into the site, it displays local channels while it is connecting to my DVR. If I click "continue offline", the grid shows my locals. It is JUST once it connects to my DVR that this is happening.

I have done all the setups and activations with Dish Network and they tell me that they have sent a ticket to their engineers to look into, but nothing is ever done.

They also try to tell me that because this is a new service, there are still some bugs... but apparently it has been around for a while.

Anyone else having issues just with local channels showing up on the remote access website?


----------



## ekimllewluc

I have (2) VIP722 and a VIP622. All work fine and provide a great picture. When I got a new iPhone I started using the remote access, not often, but occasionally. Then I got the Sling adapter and started using it a lot more. It is then when I became aware of the fact of inconsistent connections. On the iPhone as on the Dish site it puts a green light next to the receivers that are online. Sometimes all 3 receivers show up, sometimes one, but most times none. There is no consistency. At first I thought it was related to the Sling but adapter but don't think that is the problem. It merely made me aware of it. I did the following things:

Checked and switched the Ethernet cables
Bought and installed a new router
Went through all the usual trouble shooting steps such as rebooting etc.
Called Dish many, many times who told me what I had already done

Like many of you have reported all of my receivers are connected by cable to the internet and all are shown as on line on their info. I have a consistent 30 meg service from my ISP and no problems with slow speeds. Removing the Sling adapter has no effect on the problem. This morning I had three green lights on iPhone and computer site but an hour later I was down to two shown not on and one yellow whatever yellow means. By process of elimination it has got to be at their end. My receivers ALWAYS show me on line. Does anyone have any ideas ? Calls to Dish always go the same way. They are very polite and try their best to help me but the end result is running me through the usual steps which offers no solutions.

One last thing. I am new to this forum and tried to search older posts to find an appropriate place to post this. If I have posted in the wrong place I apologize ahead of time.


----------

